# Double Din DVD



## nataliegrey (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm new to the forum.
The car DVD unit which is of particular interest is the XTRONS TD717 as it looks like it has a later/better operating system than other models. It also has the removable screen and Bluetooth that I need.
However I have been hearing that the unit can be unreliable even after a short time.


----------

